# Cooden 2013. Friday 16th August........



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

As promised, I will continue to organise the Cooden meet.
Date for your diary is as above.
*
FRIDAY 16th AUGUST.

*36 holes, tee booked from 9.30am.

3 man stableford team event in the morning followed by individual stableford in the afternoon.

Details of the course can be found here...
http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/

Cost should be in the region of Â£70.00 for the day to include coffee/bacon rolls, 36 holes of golf, ham, egg and chips at lunchtime and a 2 course evening meal.

So far I have.....

*1.  RichardC
2.  Charlie
3.  Smiffy
4.  Heronsghyll
5.  Guy
6.  Robin

*Will post up further information as and when I get it.

Rob


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 19, 2012)

Im in Smiffy.
After our conversation at Blackmoor,it would be rude not to go.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2012)

i'm coming down again, if you'll have me. a super course worth the travel.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks Rob - chalk me up for a lost-ball-free couple of rounds!


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in Smiffy. Long Drive but worth it.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 19, 2012)

Stick me down please smiffy, sounds like a good deal


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey*


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in, Smiffy!


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2012)

Me too please Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

Bratty said:



			I'm in, Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

Smokey


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

wookie said:



			Me too please Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

And the bandit


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2012)

"Improving player" I think you'll find! 

Problem is I only seem to be able to find the improved bit at forum meets and not with a proper card in my hand to date.  Oh well 1 more go at it this year as this weeks comp was cancelled and plenty more opportunities before this comes up.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 19, 2012)

Put me down please Rob.

From the Team: "Last of the Summer Wine". :ears:


----------



## Brookesy (Oct 19, 2012)

Ill also be in, thoroughly enjoyed it this year, will have to look for overnight accomodation this time though! Was knackered after a long drive home!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2012)

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey
13. Bratty
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Brookesy
*


----------



## Jimbooo (Oct 19, 2012)

me too pls!


----------



## Scouser (Oct 19, 2012)

Â£70 to meet the Legend that is Smiffy & another chance to stare at rickg's outfit (although disappointed with the Hillside choice!) has to be worth it!

Stu_C wants to play with you as well Smiffy


----------



## User20205 (Oct 19, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Ill also be in, thoroughly enjoyed it this year, will have to look for overnight accomodation this time though! Was knackered after a long drive home!!
		
Click to expand...

Count me in please Smiffy, I'll try and finish the course this time !


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2012)

Me too please Smiffy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just looked on the map......it's almost in bleedin France!!


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I just looked on the map......it's almost in bleedin France!!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm in Smiffy. Can you pick me up on the way Gordon ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2012)

richart said:



			I'm in Smiffy. Can you pick me up on the way Gordon ?

Click to expand...

Can't go, ain't got a passport  :ears:


----------



## User20205 (Oct 19, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I just looked on the map......it's almost in bleedin France!!
		
Click to expand...


Road trip:thup::thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Me please, and I'm guessing pieman will be in too.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2012)

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey
13. Bratty
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Brookesy
17. Jimbooo
18. Scouser
19. Stu_C
20. TheRod
21. Sawtooth
22. Richart
23. Murphthemog
24. Pieman
*


----------



## Leftie (Oct 20, 2012)

Myself, Dhan and Chris again please Smiffy :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 20, 2012)

Me please


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2012)

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey
13. Bratty
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Brookesy
17. Jimbooo
18. Scouser
19. Stu_C
20. TheRod
21. Sawtooth
22. Richart
23. Murphthemog
24. Pieman
25. Leftie
26. Dhan
27. Chris
28. JustOne
*


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 21, 2012)

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey
13. Bratty
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Brookesy
17. Jimbooo
18. Scouser
19. Stu_C
20. TheRod
21. Sawtooth
22. Richart
23. Murphthemog
24. Pieman
25. Leftie
26. Dhan
27. Chris
28. JustOne
29. Hobbit

"Possibles"

1. TXL
*​


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2012)

Definitely up for it this time. Not got my mum to worry about now. Wasn't sure this would be on in 2013 following Smiffy's threatened departure. Glad it is and glad the main man is at the helm


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely up for it this time. Not got my mum to worry about now. Wasn't sure this would be on in 2013 following Smiffy's threatened departure. Glad it is and glad the main man is at the helm
		
Click to expand...

storm in a tea cup mate.

The lure of the carp is nothing to an afternoon in the Sussex sunshine with all of us:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2012)

Only just come across this.

Any places or 1st reserve please.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2012)

Fish said:



			Only just come across this.

Any places or 1st reserve please.
		
Click to expand...

Fish, this meet is a pay on the day, I'm sure you'll be 'in' now you have shown an interest.


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Fish, this meet is a pay on the day, I'm sure you'll be 'in' now you have shown an interest.
		
Click to expand...

OK Rob I'll put it in my diary as 100%, cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2012)

Apologies for not updating until now.......

*1. RichardC
2. Charlie
3. Smiffy
4. Heronsghyll
5. Guy
6. Robin
7. Pokerjoke
8. Full Throttle
9. PN Wokingham
10. RickG
11. Paperboy
12. MadAdey
13. Bratty
14. Wookie
15. Golfmmad
16. Brookesy
17. Jimbooo
18. Scouser
19. Stu_C
20. TheRod
21. Sawtooth
22. Richart
23. Murphthemog
24. Pieman
25. Leftie
26. Dhan
27. Chris
28. JustOne
29. Hobbit
30. HomerJSimpson
31. Fish

"Possibles"

1. TXL*


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2012)

Just to confirm that I have heard from the club and the cost for the day will be Â£75.00.
This will include
Coffee/bacon roll
18 holes AM
Ham, egg and chips for lunch
18 holes PM
Two course evening meal.

I will be asking for a small deposit once we get Christmas out of the way.
Cheers lads
Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 13, 2012)

If the course/company and food are as good as this year. thats a great deal. Yes it's a long way from home, but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

will have to check the leave planner on thework lappy later, July/August always bloody blocked, does my head in

watch this space  (damn you GM forum, no smilies again!!!!!!!)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a bump for this and to remind people that I will be asking for a small deposit within the next month or so.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Just another quick bump for this if anybody else fancies it, or needs to tell me that they can't make it now


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just another quick bump for this if anybody else fancies it, or needs to tell me that they can't make it now


Click to expand...

I'm out sorry Smiffy, I'm off on my hols, didn't know if it was still on


----------



## LIG (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just a bump for this and to remind people that I will be asking for a small deposit within the next month or so.


Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Just another quick bump for this if anybody else fancies it, or needs to tell me that they can't make it now


Click to expand...

WARNING! WARNING! 
Smiffy is in the vicinity of a Black Hole!  ......   He *must* be; a month for him is FIVE in real time! :ears:




Put me down as a possible please. Should know for definite in a week or so.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2013)

1. RichardC
 2. Charlie
 3. Smiffy
 4. Heronsghyll
 5. Guy
 6. Robin
 7. Pokerjoke
 8. Full Throttle
 9. PN Wokingham
 10. RickG
 11. Paperboy
 12. MadAdey
 13. Bratty
 14. Wookie
 15. Golfmmad
 16. Brookesy
 17. Jimbooo
 18. Scouser
 19. Stu_C
 20. Sawtooth
 21. Richart
 22. Murphthemog
 23. Pieman
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. Chris
 27. JustOne
 28. Hobbit
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Fish

 "Possibles"

 1. TXL 
 2. LIG


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2013)

Still 100% in and looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2013)

I'm still in mate..........looking forward to it as :thup: usual...


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 1, 2013)

It's on my birthday so I will probably win it this year!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll be there, along with my awesome clubs


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2013)

*1. RichardC
 2. Charlie
 3. Smiffy
 4. Heronsghyll
 5. Guy
 6. Robin
 7. Pokerjoke
 8. Full Throttle
 9. PN Wokingham
 10. RickG
 11. Paperboy
 12. MadAdey
 13. Bratty
 14. Wookie
 15. Golfmmad
 16. Brookesy
 17. Jimbooo
 18. Scouser
 19. Stu_C
 20. Sawtooth
 21. Richart
 22. Murphthemog
 23. Pieman
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. Chris
 27. JustOne
 28. Hobbit
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Fish
 31. Dufferman

 "Possibles"

 1. TXL 
 2. LIG *


----------



## PieMan (Jun 3, 2013)

Going away on holiday on the 20th so I'm still in! Love it down at Cooden; must remember shorts this year if it's hot!!


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Going away on holiday on the 20th so I'm still in! Love it down at Cooden; must remember shorts this year if it's hot!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, almost hoping for a cold spell. Mind you PNWokingham will wear his whatever the weather.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 4, 2013)

richart said:



			Oh dear, almost hoping for a cold spell. Mind you PNWokingham will wear his whatever the weather.

Click to expand...

I am pretty sure that my legs are nicer than Paul's!! Cooden will provide me with the ideal opportunity as a warm up before playing Royal Jersey the week after!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 4, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I am pretty sure that my legs are nicer than Paul's!! Cooden will provide me with the ideal opportunity as a warm up before playing Royal Jersey the week after!
		
Click to expand...

I best have a waxing and tone up


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I best have a waxing and tone up

Click to expand...

*gulp* I think a little bit of sick just came into my mouth!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I best have a waxing and tone up

Click to expand...

Will a "tone up" get rid of the moobs?????


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I am pretty sure that my legs are nicer than Paul's!! Cooden will provide me with the ideal opportunity as a warm up before playing Royal Jersey the week after!
		
Click to expand...

  Paul, if you still fancy a game at La Moye, let me know when you are in Jersey, and I will speak to my mate about signing you in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Paul, if you still fancy a game at La Moye, let me know when you are in Jersey, and I will speak to my mate about signing you in.
		
Click to expand...

When I read this I thought 'what a nice chap, helping another forummer out' then I realised it's a windup.

You don't have any mates  :ears:


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there still space for this?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Paul, if you still fancy a game at La Moye, let me know when you are in Jersey, and I will speak to my mate about signing you in.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich. We are in Jersey from 20-29th August. Can't say at this stage which dates we'll be playing (we'll probably be looking for a few evening knocks so as not to pee the family off too much!!) There'll be 3 of us interested though so not sure how many your mate can sign in. He's more than welcome to join us to make up a fourball.


----------



## LIG (Jun 7, 2013)

The Home Office have approved so I'm now a definite for this now, Rob. :whoo:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still in Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Is there still space for this?
		
Click to expand...

There is indeed.....


*1. RichardC
 2. Charlie
 3. Smiffy
 4. Heronsghyll
 5. Guy
 6. Robin
 7. Pokerjoke
 8. Full Throttle
 9. PN Wokingham
 10. RickG
 11. Paperboy
 12. MadAdey
 13. Bratty
 14. Wookie
 15. Golfmmad
 16. Brookesy
 17. Jimbooo
 18. Scouser
 19. Stu_C
 20. Sawtooth
 21. Richart
 22. Murphthemog
 23. Pieman
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. Chris
 27. JustOne
 28. Hobbit
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Fish
 31. Dufferman
 32. LIG

 "Possibles"

 1. TXL 
*


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 8, 2013)

In that case please count me in, put me in a fourball where I can hear Bratty's swearing and see Rick's outfit.....although that is pretty much from anywhere on the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't make it now so take me off the list please


----------



## rickg (Jun 8, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			In that case please count me in, put me in a fourball where I can hear Bratty's swearing and see Rick's outfit.....although that is pretty much from anywhere on the course
		
Click to expand...

Class!! :clap:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't make it now so take me off the list please
		
Click to expand...

That's another tenner you owe me Smiffy :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jun 8, 2013)

Leftie said:



			That's another tenner you owe me Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And me!! I made the same bet


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2013)

Leftie said:



			That's another tenner you owe me Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			And me!! I made the same bet 

Click to expand...

Hang on. I've got to get 50 followers first

*1. RichardC
 2. Charlie
 3. Smiffy
 4. Heronsghyll
 5. Guy
 6. Robin
 7. Pokerjoke
 8. Full Throttle
 9. PN Wokingham
 10. RickG
 11. Paperboy
 12. MadAdey
 13. Bratty
 14. Wookie
 15. Golfmmad
 16. Brookesy
 17. Jimbooo
 18. Scouser
 19. Stu_C
 20. Sawtooth
 21. Richart
 22. Murphthemog
 23. Pieman
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. Chris
 27. JustOne
 28. Hobbit
 29. General Store
 30. Fish
 31. Dufferman
 32. LIG

 "Possibles"

 1. TXL*


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2013)

I need to move to a "Possible/Maybe" 

The date now clashes with my Surrey Tour fixtures and a "Major" to be played at Gatton Manor. If I do well in the next 2 competitions (Selsdon Park & Surrey National) before then I'll have to play Gatton Manor to keep my top 15 place to play in the final, if I don't do well and its looking unlikely I'll qualify for the top 15 then I'll still come to Cooden.

Got to play this one by ear but should be able to commit immediately after July 19th.


----------



## richart (Jun 9, 2013)

Leftie said:



			That's another tenner you owe me Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			And me!! I made the same bet 

Click to expand...

 What bet was this ?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello!
Can you put me down for this if it's not too late please? I've been watching the thread and got the ok from work today. We're only a small company so I had to wait till the last knockings to make sure no one wanted to book the whole week off.
Thanks


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jun 21, 2013)

I hate to be a pain but is there room on this for me? Only asking as I need to know if I need to get some serious practice in or not. Haha.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			I need to move to a "Possible/Maybe" 

The date now clashes with my Surrey Tour fixtures and a "Major" to be played at Gatton Manor. If I do well in the next 2 competitions (Selsdon Park & Surrey National) before then I'll have to play Gatton Manor to keep my top 15 place to play in the final, if I don't do well and its looking unlikely I'll qualify for the top 15 then I'll still come to Cooden.

Got to play this one by ear but should be able to commit immediately after July 19th.
		
Click to expand...

Forget the above, I'm 100% back in :thup:


----------



## Bratty (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry folks, but I need to pull out. Too much going on at work and captaincy to take time off. 
Apologies to General Store in particular, as I saw he was looking forward to my potty-mouth antics!


----------



## LIG (Jun 22, 2013)

Bratty said:



			Sorry folks, but I need to pull out. Too much going on at work and captaincy to take time off. 
Apologies to General Store in particular, as I saw he was looking forward to my potty-mouth antics!
		
Click to expand...

Quite happy to take on that role! I have a LOT of experience!


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 22, 2013)

Work? Get your priorities right man!


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2013)

With Tee times booked from 09.30, can I request the last 1 please as travelling down with my wife & dog as were staying until Tuesday as its my birthday so I don't want them kickin' their heels too long before they can check in to the accommodation, with or without me.  Looking at the numbers now and playing in 3-balls, and assuming for a 8 minute gap between groups, that could be around 10.45 onwards?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			I hate to be a pain but is there room on this for me? Only asking as I need to know if I need to get some serious practice in or not. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply but yes there is room for you mate. I have added you to the list (replacing Bratty who unfortunately can no longer make it).
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2013)

Latest attendees list...

*1. RichardC
    2. Charlie
    3. Smiffy
    4. Heronsghyll
    5. Guy
    6. Robin
    7. Pokerjoke
    8. Full Throttle
    9. PN Wokingham
   10. RickG
   11. Paperboy
   12. MadAdey
   13. Moquillo19
   14. Wookie
   15. Golfmmad
   16. Brookesy
   17. Jimbooo
   18. Scouser
   19. Stu_C
   20. Sawtooth
   21. Richart
   22. Murphthemog
   23. Pieman
   24. Leftie
   25. Dhan
   26. Chris
   27. JustOne
   28. Hobbit
   29. General Store
   30. Fish
   31. Dufferman
   32. LIG

 "Possibles"

 1. TXL *


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			With Tee times booked from 09.30, can I request the last 1 please as travelling down with my wife & dog as were staying until Tuesday as its my birthday so I don't want them kickin' their heels too long before they can check in to the accommodation, with or without me.  Looking at the numbers now and playing in 3-balls, and assuming for a 8 minute gap between groups, that could be around 10.45 onwards?
		
Click to expand...

We will be playing in fourballs Fish, and I may have to get some teeing off the 14th (which isn't too far from the clubhouse) if we are to finish in time for the evening meal.
Watch this space as I'll try to update everything with teeing off times within the next week or so.
Rob


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2013)

Smiffy I can't make this now as we'll be away on holiday.

Gutted to be missing out, it looks a cracking course.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Smiffy I can't make this now as we'll be away on holiday.

Gutted to be missing out, it looks a cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Stuart, shame you can't make it. 
I will update the list later to show.
If there are others who are now in doubt, please could you let me know as soon as possible?
Rob


----------



## Brookesy (Jul 12, 2013)

Should still be ok for this smiffy, just waiting to hear back from work, is there space for non-forum members as i have a friend who would probably be interested?

Also whats happening about deposits or are we just paying the full Â£70 on the day?


----------



## Brookesy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry smiffy i cant make this anymore i completely forgot my boss has entered a team in a competition at our club that day 

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry Rob, going to have to give this a miss, as only day I can play a board comp at my course. Gutted as really wanted another go at this course.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Latest attendees list...

*1. RichardC
    2. Charlie
    3. Smiffy
    4. Heronsghyll
    5. Guy
    6. Robin
    7. Pokerjoke
    8. Full Throttle
    9. PN Wokingham
   10. RickG
   11. LIG
   12. MadAdey
   13. Moquillo19
   14. Wookie
   15. Golfmmad
   16. Dufferman
   17. Jimbooo
   18. Scouser
   19. Fish
   20. Sawtooth
   21. Richart
   22. Murphthemog
   23. Pieman
   24. Leftie
   25. Dhan
   26. Chris
   27. JustOne
   28. Hobbit
   29. General Store
   30. Ray Taylor


 "Possibles"

 1. TXL *

Click to expand...

Is everybody else still ok for this? Need to confirm final numbers soon.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes mate - looking forward to it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm still in!


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm still in!
		
Click to expand...

Me too :thup:

Hope theirs plenty to do, I'm down their for a week


----------



## Jimbooo (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep I'm still ok


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I'm still in Smiffy, looking forward to it.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

Provided  I continue to wake up on the right side of the turf, I'll be there - as will Dhan and Chris.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm still a *yes*.

Sorry


----------



## rickg (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## wookie (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep me too


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes mate looking forward to it.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 18, 2013)

It's still a yes for Charlie and myself.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jul 18, 2013)

I am in, thanks


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm still a yes. Just got to find somewhere for me and the 'boss' to stay...


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 19, 2013)

looking forward to it


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry Rob im pulling out.
4 hrs both ways is just too far,sorry.


----------



## rickg (Jul 19, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry Rob im pulling out.
4 hrs both ways is just too far,sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I know the Tectonic plates are shifting at an alarming rate, but pretty sure Cooden is around the same distance from Taunton as it was when you signed up..............:rofl: 

at least you'll get out of having to help PNW look for his balls!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2013)

*1. RichardC  Confirmed
    2. Charlie     Confirmed
    3. Smiffy     Confirmed
    4. Heronsghyll    Confirmed
    5. Guy    Confirmed
    6. Robin   Confirmed
    7. Ray Taylor   Confirmed
    8. Full Throttle   Confirmed
    9. PN Wokingham    Confirmed
  10. RickG    Confirmed
  11. LIG    Confirmed
  12. MadAdey
  13. Moquillo19   Confirmed
  14. Wookie   Confirmed
  15. Golfmmad
  16. Dufferman
  17. Jimbooo   Confirmed
  18. Scouser 
  19. Fish    Confirmed
  20. Sawtooth   Confirmed
  21. Richart   Confirmed
  22. Murphthemog   Confirmed
  23. Pieman   Confirmed
  24. Leftie   Confirmed
  25. Dhan   Confirmed
  26. Chris   Confirmed
  27. JustOne   Confirmed
  28. Hobbit    Confirmed
  29. General Store   Confirmed
*

*Have sent PM's to the 4 still to confirm. Really need to know within the next few days lads as I have to call in to the club on Friday of this week to complete paperwork. Cheers. Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2013)

*1. RichardC  Confirmed
    2. Charlie     Confirmed
    3. Smiffy     Confirmed
    4. Heronsghyll    Confirmed
    5. Guy    Confirmed
    6. Robin   Confirmed
    7. Ray Taylor   Confirmed
    8. Full Throttle   Confirmed
    9. PN Wokingham    Confirmed
  10. RickG    Confirmed
  11. LIG    Confirmed
  12. MadAdey
  13. Moquillo19   Confirmed
  14. Wookie   Confirmed
  15. Golfmmad   Confirmed
  16. Steve       Confirmed
  17. Jimbooo   Confirmed
  18. Scouser 
  19. Fish    Confirmed
  20. Sawtooth   Confirmed
  21. Richart   Confirmed
  22. Murphthemog   Confirmed
  23. Pieman   Confirmed
  24. Leftie   Confirmed
  25. Dhan   Confirmed
  26. Chris   Confirmed
  27. JustOne   Confirmed
  28. Hobbit    Confirmed
  29. General Store   Confirmed
*

*Just MadAdey and Scouser to confirm now....*


----------



## RichardC (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone want/need to share a buggy with my father in law (Charlie)? Will only cost you Â£16 for the day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2013)

*1. RichardC 
2. Charlie 
3. Smiffy 
4. Heronsghyll 
5. Guy 
6. Robin 
7. Ray Taylor 
8. Full Throttle 
9. PN Wokingham 
10. RickG 
11. LIG 
12. Hobbit 
13. Moquillo19 
14. Wookie 
15. Golfmmad 
16. Steve 
17. Jimbooo
18. General Store 
19. Fish 
20. Sawtooth 
21. Richart 
22. Murphthemog 
23. Pieman 
24. Leftie 
25. Dhan 
26. Chris *


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Does anyone want/need to share a buggy with my father in law (Charlie)? Will only cost you Â£16 for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Richard, yes please. Dodgy arthritic hip will be my excuse for the day...


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry Rob im pulling out.
4 hrs both ways is just too far,sorry.[/QUOT

pfft, only 6hrs each way for me...

Sadly with the boss sat next to me.

Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2013)

My journey will seem like 6 hours, I have rick in the car with me.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 30, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Richard, yes please. Dodgy arthritic hip will be my excuse for the day...
		
Click to expand...

The seat is yours


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My journey will seem like 6 hours, I have rick in the car with me.
		
Click to expand...

I could make it seem like 9 hours if you prefer......


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My journey will seem like 6 hours, I have rick in the car with me.
		
Click to expand...

Wear sunglasses


----------



## rickg (Jul 31, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Wear sunglasses


Click to expand...

I will!! :rofl:


----------

